# Bridgeport Cherrying Head



## MARVIN GARDENS (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello.  The Bridgeport mill I purchased has a cherrying head hanging on the back.  I purchased an instruction manual from feeBay and have a basic understanding of what it is supposed to do.  YouTube videos are lacking in content and was just wondering if any of our members have experience with this device.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 10, 2016)

I must admit to not knowing about this attachment at all.  Can you (or someone) show us what it is for and how it works?


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 10, 2016)

Pre-CNC they were used in die work. I've never seen anyone use one, although I have seen several hanging on the back of the mill. I can't think of anything I would use one for,


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you.  Like I said the information on Youtube was somewhat lacking.  It was described by the previous owner as a mechanism that once adjusted, could hollow out a box from a solid block of metal.  He was simplifying the explanation for me I'm sure.  He was a mold maker in the pre-CNC days and used it in that endeavor along with a 3D pantograph.  I looked at some of his work and it was truly amazing.  He says that he is going to drive down and spend some time teaching me how to use the equipment that I am unfamiliar with,  in the meantime, I was hoping someone here had some experience with one.

Once I learn to operate the attachment, I plan to post a video here demonstrating it and hopefully explaining it's operation and purpose.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## AxeMaker (Oct 11, 2016)

A very short description here, read the rest of thread too, of course 

This picture was captured out of this .pdf Bridgeport Manual


----------

